# Developed IBS after gall bladder removal



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

I guess I am one of the lucky ones having developed IBS 3 years ago after gall bladder removal. I say lucky because I have not suffered with this since childhood, teen years or early adulthood like many of the people on the board. Just the 3 years I have had it is enough for me. I cannot imagine going thru a good portion of life streaking to the bathroom.I am D type and as mentioned before developed IBS three weeks post surgical. I was scared to death; I didn't know what in the world was happening to me! The only thing I could link it to was the surgery. Two independent doctors pooh-poohed (no pun intended) the idea that I developed D because of the gall bladder removal. I have since learned that that is NOT true. Many people on the board & others I know of have D since their g/b's were taken out. My new endocrinologist was aghast that the other two doctors denied knowledge of this link.Anyway, I was at the point of frustration with the D - barely able to make it thru the work day....and a social life? No freakin' way! I found your BB thru some link on another website and just reading thru posts the first few times I visited, I felt such an overwhelming relief that there were others with identical symptoms (not that I would wish this on anyone!), but I did feel better knowing that I'm not going to die or go crazy. LNAPE was one of the first to e-mail me in response to my post. She also suffered from post-gall bladder D and forwarded info to me about Caltrate. It's been more or less smooth sailing since.But getting back to the original thought behind the thread - Living With IBS.....it was no way to live for me! Never knowing when the D would hit made leaving the house nearly impossible. In the evenings, I would have attack after attack until I was exhausted. My husband, who has no tolerance for sickness of any kind, was astounded but dealt with it because he could see and hear (and smell) the evidence. He's been great thru this considering that he feels most forms are sickness are in the head (believe me, it's not easy living with THAT kind of mentality). My parents have been very supportive as well. When we go down to Florida to vacation and visit with them, they try to plan everything around my stomach. My husband's family also knows and they too go to great pains to make sure I can eat whatever they are making for dinner.But life has gotten better for me. The Caltrate works well (it's not 100%), but my life has resumed back to some semblence of normalcy. I was also put on Prozac 6 weeks ago by my endo, along with thyroid meds, and the Prozac has taken alot of the anxiety about the D away. I work in (and out) of a local hospital. The out of the hospital part scared me a little at the beginning since I don't like to use public restrooms, but knock wood, I haven't had an attack while at work. In the year since I've been visiting this BB and taking the advice of others, I have been able to switch jobs, take a couple of vacations, and generally live without the overwhelming fear I had initially. For that I thank YOU and all of the other friends I have made on this BB. We're all in it together! I will continue being an active member of the board because I like and feel as if I "know" many of the members. I also like helping out the newbies and anyone else who has a problem that I was dealt with, whether successfully or unsuccessfully.


----------

